# Witch at Michaels.



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic Deal!!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

You gotta love the 50% off coupons!


----------



## MyersFan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

The other day I went to Michaels and got a Lemax haunted house to go with my collection for 20% off, i thought it was a great deal.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought the witch Monday along with that skeleton grave grabber guy.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

How do you get a 50% off coupon?


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

halloween4ever said:


> How do you get a 50% off coupon?


You have to sign up email at Michaels.com in order to recieve 50% off coupon!!

I got my Witch yesterday and it fantastic deal!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

halloween4ever said:


> How do you get a 50% off coupon?


Here is a thread that has a 50% coupon posted.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay so that's not how you add a link. Try this again.

Removed the link, did it wrong.

This should go to the actual post in First Halloween sightings thread if not its permalink 883 in that thread.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay so that's not how you add a link. Try this again.

This should go to the actual post in First Halloween sightings thread if not its permalink 883 in that thread.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/701029-post883.html


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I just picked up my pumpkin lights for my pumpkin posts. They were only $3 each where on the net I was finding them for $4 plus about $12 in shipping. I saved a bundle and didn't have to wait!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

So I went in tonight, intent on buying the witch. Walked out instead with the skeleton coachman. He was $60 after the 50% but well worth it! The costume is really good, and the 3-axis skull alone is well worth the price.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

malibuman said:


> I bought the witch Monday along with that skeleton grave grabber guy.


Do you have any pics of your witch and skeleton?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Bubbels said:


> So I went in tonight, intent on buying the witch. Walked out instead with the skeleton coachman. He was $60 after the 50% but well worth it! The costume is really good, and the 3-axis skull alone is well worth the price.


I didn't think about the 3 axis skull....is it hackable? I don't care for the sayings and the hat.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

malibuman said:


> I bought the witch Monday along with that skeleton grave grabber guy.


With the skeleton grave grabber...are you going to put it outside even though it says indoor only. I've seen a picture online with him outside and he has the stake, so i'm not sure why the box says indoor only.

Also, are you going to be doing anything to him. When i saw him displayed in michaels, his shirt was so thin you could see right through it. And i was wondering if when put in the ground if the shirt reaches the ground covering up the stake.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

The trick with the 50% off coupons is to act quickly. Soon all of their Halloween props will go to 10-20% off and then your 50% off coupon can't be used on them. The mgt at my local Michaels doesn't budge on that policy.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Skeleton butler/coachman:

I didn't think the skull could move on 3 axis, just left and right. Is it a 3axis skull? The floor model's sensor is really crappy. I hope it doesn't apply to all of them.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

My bad. I thought 3-axis meant it moved left and right and the mouth opened. The motion sensor on mine works great. At least good enough that if you put it on a path of traffic it will pick up on it. The sound sensor seems to only pick up on high pitch, which is fine by me as I have seen some sounds sensors be to sensitivy and fire off constantly. It also seems to be fast enough movement that sometimes the body frame will shake slightly. Really adds to the realism.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

*Here's a video!!*

Okay -- i saw all these posts so I printed out the 50% coupon and went down to Michaels -- they had one witch left besides the floor model -- I almost didn't get her but decided that for $25.00 I really couldn't lose, and I'm glad I did. When I got her home and set her up, I realized her head moves back and forth and she's a Gemmy - I always like the Gemmy ones! She's not one of the collapsible ones, she is on the pole thing -- but otherwise she's really nice -- her head alone is totally worth the $25!! I love love love her POINTY EARS!! Her hood covers them up, but I'm going to try tucking it behind them so they show, but it keeps falling off so I'll also try to tape it down to her head or something. I also like her silvery hair but there's not a lot of it. I'm not real happy with what she says -- I have a cheap green ghoul torso that I got at Walgreen's last year (they have it at Walmart this year) and he says the exact same thing -- you think they could come up with a different script for a different prop!! Her outfit also sucks, but that's easily improved on -- I'll have to see what I can do!

Whoa, I just checked eBay and someone has her for sale for $159.00 plus $33 shipping. And some poor fool will probably buy her. *Caveat Emptor!!* 

So here's a video for those who have wanted to see her in action!

YouTube - 100 1225


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

She is awesome piece!!  Glad have her lol!! Also there will be two more life-sizes Treater Greeter coming but don't know where its gonna be at. 

Dead Donna Life-size Treeter Greeter
Skeleton Life-size Treeter Greeter

It is possible there will be more different ones!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Your right Effie, the head alone is worth the money. Are her arms movable? She would look great stirring a cauldren in my witches shack. Maybe change her sayings so she would be more clear and understandable. I need coupons!!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

slaz said:


> Do you have any pics of your witch and skeleton?


I also picked up the skeleton coachman today. Will try to get pics up this weekend.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

AmFatallyYours said:


> With the skeleton grave grabber...are you going to put it outside even though it says indoor only. I've seen a picture online with him outside and he has the stake, so i'm not sure why the box says indoor only.
> 
> Also, are you going to be doing anything to him. When i saw him displayed in michaels, his shirt was so thin you could see right through it. And i was wondering if when put in the ground if the shirt reaches the ground covering up the stake.


If the weather is nice, I will be using him outside for sure. As for the shirt, I may have to add some of that spooky cloth too him that they always sell around Halloween time.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> Are her arms movable? She would look great stirring a cauldren in my witches shack. Maybe change her sayings so she would be more clear and understandable. I need coupons!!!!


Her arms are wire covered with soft foam so I think they would move fine -- how would you change her sayings? I'll do a search and see if I can find a thread on how to do that, I'm pretty sure I've seen them here before -- unless that little plug in thing near her battery pack has something to do with it? I couldn't figure out what that is for and the instructions don't say anything about it -- 










I forgot to set my camera on close up so it's a little blurry!

Also -- here's a pic of her head, the video was a little dark so I thought I'd post a better picture:


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Oasis25 said:


> She is awesome piece!!  Glad have her lol!! Also there will be two more life-sizes Treater Greeter coming but don't know where its gonna be at.
> 
> Dead Donna Life-size Treeter Greeter
> Skeleton Life-size Treeter Greeter
> ...


If these are like the witch, I'd definitely be interested in them!!! How did you find out about them? I checked the Gemmy web site and they totally changed it this year and don't show their offerings anymore -- I signed up for an email newsletter (twice) but haven't received any emails yet . . .


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> I need coupons!!!!


Oh, Pumpkin Torture Guy, someone just posted a new coupon on the other Michaels thread that's running right now -- it starts today and runs through August 28th -- I got my other coupon from a person who posted it here and it worked fine!! Just right click and copy it and paste it onto a blank Word or Works page and print it out -- Here's a direct link to the new coupon:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/79757-michaels-halloween-09-a.html#post703433


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the new link! Gotta keep those Michaels coupons coming!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Effie, I have the witch at home and I'm at work right now, but I think "that little plug in thing near her battery pack" is where the AC adapter (or transformer?) plugs in. The AC adapter was not provided, but it does mention it either the assembly instructions or on the box, I forget which. It tells you which type (voltage) of AC adapter would be used, but says it's not provided. So you can go to Radio Shack or where ever and get the adapter, and then you can run it off of electricity instead of batteries. 

I re-dressed mine in something like a hooded grimreaper costume, and used one of my own belts with a huge buckle (ok, so it was from the '80's, LOL! Well, not actually laughing, more like crying, because I was so much skinnier then.) I put an apple in one hand and put the other hand near it, so it looks like she's beckoning you to eat the apple, and I have a big spellbook at her feet (the Hallmark candy box spellbook form a few years ago). I'd like her to be holding the spellbook, but it seems too heavy. I'm working it though. I think it's be a great as a Stirring Witch, too, with a cauldron. The fingers dont bend, but I'm sure it would be ok. 
One thing I was hoping for: that it'd be like the my other Gemmy figures that squish down on springs for storage. The witch doesn't do that; it has 3 poles that assemble into a base. If you "build" her and then try to pick her up and move her, the poles tend to come apart (I dont want to duct-tape them either.) But for $25, I could not be happier. I didn't ever expect a witch to fit into my graveyard theme, but I couldn't resist the bargain and now I see that if I place her in some bushes she'll look like she came out of the woods and it'll be ok.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Effie said:


> If these are like the witch, I'd definitely be interested in them!!! How did you find out about them? I checked the Gemmy web site and they totally changed it this year and don't show their offerings anymore -- I signed up for an email newsletter (twice) but haven't received any emails yet . . .


Hey Effie,

I found them other websites and its privates sales only for retailer not customer and I was able to see the picture back in May and sounds like it is confirmed that Dead Donna life sizes Treater Greeter found at Iparty stores but eventually it will be everywhere like Walmart, Target or Party City any store not sure where specifically so we have to wait and see!!  Yes it is just like the Witch!!


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I signed up for the Michael's coupon and went straight to my nearest store. Sadly, their displays for both the Witch and the Skeleton Coachman were not funtioning well. The Coachmen's eyes did not light up and his mouth did not move. The Witch's head only moved center to left and then back again. Her eyes did not light up either. Has anybody had any problems with the ones they just purchased? I would really like to add to my collection of animated props for this year (Crawling Girl, Beheaded Bride, and Ghastly Gentleman...all work great!) and the coupon seems like a great deal, but I don't want to waste it on something with a high probability of failure.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I have not had any problems. She runs great.

I painted new eyebrows on her.










And I took the treat bag off. 










Next, i'll put some more finishing touches on her.

My doggy, wally, just didn't know what to think of her. He kept growling and barking while sneaking up to smell her.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

for the money I couldnt pass her up, I had issues with the first one, I broight her back and played with a few in the store ( I sneaked the plugs from the Lemax area to test her) and found one that was almost silent when her head turned. The audio was still really low but I was like, what the hey, at least she isnt too annoying for the money hehe. After a few days I tried her at home and her neck was back to doing the whirring noise, it was just as loud as the audio and it distorted it so much I cant understand what shes saying.  Oh well, at least she moves, albeit noisily. 

The treater greeter I saw was a mini version, like the mini butler/jeeves candy guy. This is what I see at iparty- http://jmarcus.com/G_29711.HTM


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

got the treeter greeter witch at michaels for 30.00--40% off with no coupon, the nice check out lady scanned a 40% off coupon for me then gave me a coupon for 40% off of my next regular priced item.all the stores are giving big discounts right now on everything.--cryptoid


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

AmFatallyYours said:


> I painted new eyebrows on her.
> 
> And I took the treat bag off.
> 
> Next, i'll put some more finishing touches on her.


I love your finishing touches!! The eyebrows look GREAT, I like them MUCH better and she's definitely much better without the treat bag! Thanks for posting those photos -- I was planning to take the treat bag off, too and thinking about maybe getting or making her a crooked old witch's broom to hold. For some reason her white tongue annoys me and I was thinking about painting that out -- maybe just make her mouth black in there? I might try the eyebrows, too -- how did you do those? Did you draw them in first or just freehand paint them on? They look so much better! I also want to do something extra to her outfit -- I was planning to look for a cheap witch costume once the stores start putting them out. 



AmFatallyYours said:


> My doggy, wally, just didn't know what to think of her. He kept growling and barking while sneaking up to smell her.


I have dogs, too and it is so funny to see their reactions. It's not just them, either -- I had her set up in my living room yesterday and while I was vacuuming the rug I happened to look up and see her standing next me and I almost screamed! She kept startling me all day . . .


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

AmFatallyYours said:


> I have not had any problems. She runs great.
> 
> I painted new eyebrows on her.
> 
> ...


She looks great!! Love the brows. I went to Michaels yesterday to pick her up and they didnt have any of their lights or animated stuff out!!?? Went to another Michaels a couple of weeks ago- they had all their stuff out. Guess I went to the wrong one. That was the last day for my coupon too!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> She looks great!! Love the brows. I went to Michaels yesterday to pick her up and they didnt have any of their lights or animated stuff out!!?? Went to another Michaels a couple of weeks ago- they had all their stuff out. Guess I went to the wrong one. That was the last day for my coupon too!!


I've posted a new 50% coupon that is good til august 28th in the michaels 09' thread and the first sighting thread.












Effie said:


> I love your finishing touches!! The eyebrows look GREAT, I like them MUCH better and she's definitely much better without the treat bag! Thanks for posting those photos -- I was planning to take the treat bag off, too and thinking about maybe getting or making her a crooked old witch's broom to hold. For some reason her white tongue annoys me and I was thinking about painting that out -- maybe just make her mouth black in there? I might try the eyebrows, too -- how did you do those? Did you draw them in first or just freehand paint them on? They look so much better! I also want to do something extra to her outfit -- I was planning to look for a cheap witch costume once the stores start putting them out.
> 
> I have dogs, too and it is so funny to see their reactions. It's not just them, either -- I had her set up in my living room yesterday and while I was vacuuming the rug I happened to look up and see her standing next me and I almost screamed! She kept startling me all day . . .


Thanks! I just free handed her eyebrows. I kinda used her wrinkles as an outline. Like, i took the point up to the same wrinkle on both sides. And i extended her eyebrows out farther on the sides. I think it makes a big difference. I'm gonna put a full wig on her with a witch hat. Also, either remove the belt all together or find a big belt to put on her. I'm gonna put a crow with a plucked out eyeball in one hand and a broom in the other. To cover the lack of feet, i'm gonna probably put a bubbling cauldron down there. Very affective for only $25. 

haha That's funny she scared you too!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

So after grabbing the coachman I went back today for the witch. To my surprise there was 25% off signs all around the area. It said 25% of Halloween Dimensions Lights. I looked at the boxes there and could not find any specific label to the products. So I asked the lady at the front and she said that it was probably just the lights.

So I bring the witch up front. It rings up at $37. I say, so is it on sale? She says, no it would have come up orange. Whatever that means! So I ask to use my 40% of coupon and when it was all done, she rang up for $24 including tax!

I feel a little guilty, but then again I have spent over a hundred in that store in the last month so I figure it is all good.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

I seen the witch at michaels on ebay yesterday and the guy had it at buy now for $149 plus $17 shipping! The very same witch at michaels.you have to be careful on ebay for that type of stuff


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

my local michaels only had two witch greeters,fortunately i got one--gettem before you have to by it on ebay for $159.00.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

You can't beat the price with the 50% off coupons. I mean to try and make one would cost more than $25.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone figure out where her sensor is?


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to stop by my local Michael's on the way home and pick up a witch at the discounted price. Very good deal!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally got mine yesterday!! 

$25!! I took the bag off - had a black cat to put in one hand...but don't like it too much...have a black witches broom and for the LIFE of me I can't find it!! I looked everywhere!! It's here somewhere... ARG.

She is great though - I am def going to work on her face some....I don't mind her hood too much, and the hair is enough...I took that hideous yellow felt "buckle" off - the black "belt" is fine after that.

BevAnn's having to initiate a buying freeze after this weekend though!! LOL WOW...I am well past any budget I might have had in the back of my mind!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Anyone figure out where her sensor is?


Good question, I was wondering the same thing. I cant figure it out and it seems to have to be a fairly loud nose to set her off?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Can we get some pictures I am anxious to see this, I might want one..


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

sure am glad i got the witch n sale too, had to go twice to get her she was on sale the first time


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Anyone figure out where her sensor is?


She doesn't have a motion sensor. It is activated by sound.

Here's an update on how my witch is progressing. I took the yellow felt buckle off. I painted her eyebrows thicker, longer, and with a nice pointy arch. I took the trick or treat bag off. I put on a witch hat, but i still need a full wig to put on her. I've put a broom in one hand and a crow with a plucked out eyeball in the other using frankie's girl's method . I still can't make up my mind on if i want to put some boots or shoes for feet where there is none or maybe a cauldron bubbling or fogging.

Here she is out of the box.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks great AmFatallyYours! I was thinking of putting a Raven on her shoulder, but was worried about being able to see it on the black dress. The raven looks great in her hand. I was wondering if the thin little hair would be enough and your right she needs more. Great job.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

AmFatallyYours said:


> She doesn't have a motion sensor. It is activated by sound.
> 
> Here's an update on how my witch is progressing. I took the yellow felt buckle off. I painted her eyebrows thicker, longer, and with a nice pointy arch. I took the trick or treat bag off. I put on a witch hat, but i still need a full wig to put on her. I've put a broom in one hand and a raven with a plucked out eyeball in the other using frankie's girl's method . I still can't make up my mind on if i want to put some boots or shoes for feet where there is none or maybe a cauldron bubbling or fogging.
> 
> Here she is out of the box.


That looks sweet, LOL look at your dog checking it out..haha..

So how does it sound when activated??


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hurricane, she says different sayings...cackles a little, and her eyes light up. She's pretty cool!

Thanks for posting the pics with a witches hat - I def like that much better and will get one for mine now!!


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I finally got mine! How cool!


----------

